# Goat Poop In The Garden?



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Has anyone tried using their goats poop in the garden? If so, how have the results been? Do you need to compost it for a while first or is it safe as to not burn your plants?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are using it in vegetable garden, it needs to compost first. You can put it straight on flowers.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

im composting some with chicken droppings combined in our compost pile, wont know until spring though.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This probably sounds crazy but we rotated our chicken coop runs and planted tomatoes and broccoli in the run after it sat for a season. We had a CRAZYYYYY crop of tomatoes and broccoli when compared to the plain garden I have in my yard. Now I don't have any chickens but I do have a compost area.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

@FoxRidge Not Crazy at all, Chicken poop has a TON of minerals..phosphorus etc. Extremely good for crops BUT you can burn the stew out of them too so be cautious, I had some tomato plants near our garden that sort of started free growing lol...Fantastic tomatoes off of them..wow.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

It is great fertilizer but I agree it would be good to compost first. I do not believe it will burn the crops like some manure (chicken for example) but I do question the bacteria and such. I compost everything first, then off to the garden it goes or I spread it in the yard if I have too much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, but don't use it fresh, it burns the plants.
Do as mentioned above before using.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I have always read where nanny berries are a cold poop. Last year we mixed it in right as we were preparin the garden. I put my seedlings in not long after that and they all did fine. I added goat muck in between my rows all season but left about six inches around plant bases.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Fresh droppings MAY content bad bacteria, like _E. Coli_. Therefore it is wise to compost, especially droppings from chicken. Certainly the dung is good for the crop!!

Here, people often try to lengthen the growing season by making "warm beds" for the plants. It is made with fresh dung and under a glass cover. Then the dung must be fresh, so it produces warmth. For this, horse dung is the most popular, because it is a very "warm" kind of dropping, and in addition horses are vegetarians, so the dung is much less dangerous than the dung after such animals as chicken or pigs (not to speak of human dung - always compost that for at least 2 years, why not 5!!!). And, of course, always wash your vegetables before eating them!

Good luck with your crops! _Bon appetite!_


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

FoxRidge said:


> Has anyone tried using their goats poop in the garden?


It grows the most amazing weeds I've ever seen!

I'm not a good gardener and weeds inevitably take over, but these weeds are the best weeds, AND I even get some food, too.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

mariarose said:


> It grows the most amazing weeds I've ever seen!
> 
> I'm not a good gardener and weeds inevitably take over, but these weeds are the best weeds, AND I even get some food, too.
> 
> I highly recommend it.


Weed farmer over here too (rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> It grows the most amazing weeds I've ever seen!
> 
> I'm not a good gardener and weeds inevitably take over, but these weeds are the best weeds, AND I even get some food, too.
> 
> I highly recommend it.


Have you tried deep mulch? LIFE SAVER! My first year garden here was a weed garden with some food like yours. Last year though it was wonderful. And the weeds i did have pull were super easy to tend and get out the ground. We caught the county tree trimmer men and had them dump their trucks here. Yes there were some longish sticks but it still worked and by season end i had tons of composted material to boot. I was playin it dirt the other day and tooled through my garden and there are no more sticks in it but maybe three handfulls. I bought soaker hoses from harbor freight cause they were the cheapest i could find and even in the hot hot july and aug sun i only had water the garden bout twice a week. The hoses are fifty ft long and my garden is bout fifty five ft deep so they worked like a charm.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I save all the Sluff or waste hay from our round bales and the goats straw bedding from over winter and after I till up the big garden I usually lay it all out and cover everything, the when I plant I just uncover the spot or row in which I am planting. Yes the poop and waste straw and hay has seeds and doesn't grow a bit of stuff but its pretty organic and usually what weeds are in there are very loosely rooted and easily plucked up. I also push mow my 3 acre lawn (my rider doesn't have a hopper for the grass yet, and take the clippings and thickly layer those over the garden and they work great!!! Its labor intensive sometimes collecting the grass but works pretty good as mulch. I also light bake dry any eggs shells (we eat 5-8 eggs every morning) crush them to a powder and spread them over the garden every spring just after the till, calcium <3 . Any steamed veggies or even steamed grass, the steam water that's plant tea is great fertilizer as long as it isn't seasoned. We compost our horse pooh and now will add goat pooh and just general yard debris like small twigs, some spoiled veggies. I miss having a 50 gallon fish tank. When ever we cleaned the tank we used that water for the flower beds! I need to put rain gutters back up so I can start rain collection again. In the pictures of my seedlings you can see the weeds still creep in, so everyday I usually take 30 mins after watering and pluck a row or 2 of veggies and everything gets hit once a week usually so they didn't get too crazy.....til late July when I've burnt myself out on playing in the garden and I start letting it slide LOL


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I just read the other day to put newspaper down before the grass clippings. It will keep the weeds from getting sunshine and sprouting.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I did that last year and it works great


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Beautiful garden! And sink... i have one similar.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

LOL we actually replaced the sink a couple month after that was taken. They had a sale on Granite kitchen sinks, I had to have one haha. I love stone


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't know about gardens but goat poop grows some fantastic grass. We used old bedding and grass seed to cover the bare spots in our lawn. Grass grew under shade trees and in places where no grass has gone before. Let the Force be with you.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Every spring my husband takes his trusty little tractor and hauls all the old compost and spreads it all over the garden then works it all in. Then he cleans up from winter bedding and hay wastage and all that poo and starts another mountain of compost. Our soil is getting really good now and our veggies do great! It is a lot of work but think about it, your goats, well mine anyway, make wonderful milk that I turn into different kinds of cheese and yogurt and extra milk feeds pigs. Yes I have too many goats, we raised 4 hogs last year and a bottle calf. All that creates such wonderful compost material for your gardens, just wonderful stuff.


----------

